

Facebook Crosses The Line With New Facebook Messenger App - bane
http://thebull.cbslocal.com/2014/08/07/facebook-crosses-the-line-with-new-facebook-messenger-app/

======
pedalpete
Checking the source [http://thebull.cbslocal.com/personality/nick-
russo/](http://thebull.cbslocal.com/personality/nick-russo/), I'll wait until
some of the more tech focused media bring it up.

